# Overnight stay at Dover



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All

Hope everyone is starting to enjoy the better weather and getting away as much as life allows.

We are off to France in a couple of weeks, stopping off on the way at Ypres to pay respects to all the soldiers who did not make it home. Then on to Ailefroide for some walking and climbing. The question is we are catching a really stupid o'clock ferry, anyone know where we can overnight as close to the ferry terminal as possible, or do they allow you to stay within the terminal area itself ???

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Marine parade,as you come down the hill into Dover,turn right at the second roundabout and park along the front.

Les


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Canterbury has a park and ride car park with about 25 M/Home bays, waste and water points, circa £4 a night. About 20 minutes to Dover.
If you look up Canterbury park and ride on Google Earth you will get three results, it's the one to the south east.

Mel


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

The directions given by Les (Lifestyle) is if coming from Folkstone direction - not Canterbury! The parking is at the end of Marine Parade near the former hovercraft terminal.

DavidL


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI upontop
This is where i usually park. I think the road is called esplanade
What they didnt mention and may have put you off is that there are decicated caravan places there. Just make sure you park in them and not the coach bays.
its 10 mins walk into dover town
theres a shopping arcade round the corner.
At the end of the pier 100 yrs away is a brilliant seafood stall so dont bother with lunch.

Enjoy

Phill


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks to all that have replied, as always people really helpful.
All the best


----------

